# Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

Servus

Leider habe ich den Schlupf verschlafen 

Aber jetzt hängt der __ Vierfleck zum trocknen ab

15:57
 

Weitere Bilder folgen ...


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Weiter geht's ...

16:43


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

18:53


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

19:45

Es regnet ...

Leider ist das Licht schon schlecht/dunkel ...

Morgen geht's weiter ...

Ich hoffe die Libelle kommt gut über die Nacht


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist eine supertolle Idee mit dem Live-Ticker


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Guten morgen

09:41

Die __ Vierfleck-Libelle ist noch da
trotz Wind und Regen  

 

es ist ein Weibchen ...


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Wo soll sie auch hin bei diesem Wetter 
Sie sieht aber auch noch nciht komplett ausgehärtet aus.
Bei uns gab es in der vergangenen Woche wieder sehr viele Fehlschlupfe, vorallem bei den __ Kleinlibellen.
Schaun wir mal, wie das Libellenjahr 2013 wird.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Servus Conny

Ja .. stimmt schon ... wo soll sie denn auch hin ...

Leider regnet es wieder bei 7,3°C und leichten Wind ...

Ich hoffe sie entwickelt trotz allen Widrigkeiten zu einer flugfähigen Schönheit :beten

Ich bleib bei Ihr auf alle Fälle am Ball ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

11:36

 
Durchs Küchenfenster mit der Panasonic G5 und dem Panasonic 100-300 OIS

Es schüttet wie mit Schaffeln bei 6,4°C, dafür hat der Wind nachgelassen ...

Ich hoffe sie übersteht das ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

14:26

 
Alle bisherigen Bilder mit der Canon 1D MkII + Sigma 150/2.8 Makro; Stativ, Fernauslöser

Der Regen hat aufgehört bei 9,7°C und ganz leichten Wind ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

16:17

 

Sie verändert Ihre Haltung nur Millimeterweise ...

Die Sonne versucht bei 10,1°C raus zu kommen.
Der Wind ist ganz leicht ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

18:23 bzw. 18:27

   

keine Veränderung ...

Bin gespannt wie lange sie da abhängt ...


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Hallo Helmut,
ich bewundere Dich für Deine Geduld ! In Kombination mit Deiner Kamera-Ausrüstung und  Deinen Fähigkeiten im Fotografieren sind wieder echt tolle Fotos heraus gekommen! Ich kan dazu nur gratulieren! Die __ Vierfleck-__ Libellen besuchen nicht nur meinen Teich, sondern es gibt auch einige wenige, die dort mal schlüpfen. Selbst so eine schöne Hülle hätte ich nie vor die Linse bekommen - daher Hut ab!


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Danke Helmut,

das sind Aufnahmen wie aus einer anderen Welt. Sie sind extrem spannend obwohl sie einen ganz alltäglichen Vorgang aufzeigen.

Das ist Makro pur. Aber so was von Makro pur, herrlich.


Ich putz die Zwischenringe schon mal...


P.S. hab gerade mal in deinen EXIFs rumgewühlt, eine 1D Mark2, eine Scherbe mit 150mm 2.8
Na ja. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Guten morgen

Die Libelle ist noch da 

Cool ist es, es hat 8,3°C und es windelt jetzt kräftiger
wobei die Sonne jetzt manchmal durch kommt.

09:34
 

09:35
 

Beim Bild um 09:35 kann man sehr gut erkennen, 
daß sich das Vierfleckweibchen ein ganzes Stück 
nach unten begeben hat.

@ Conny & Rolf & Peter: Danke, freue mich sehr über Euer Lob


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

10:28
Der Schlupf des __ Vierfleck-Weibchen nimmt eine dramatische Wende ...

Es gesellt sich eine Larve der "Frühen Adonislibelle" hinzu
 

und schlüpft auch gleich
 

Sie kann sich allerdings wegen des starken Windes nicht halten
und verliert den Halt. Ein Bein des Vierflecks hält sie noch.
 

Leider stürzte sie ins Wasser.
Ich half Ihr wieder auf einem Halm.
 

Das Vierfleck-Weibchen sitzt noch immer dort.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

12:03

Das __ Vierfleck-Weibchen konnte sich wegen des starken Windes auch nicht mehr halten.

11:59
 

Es landete im Wasser ... ich rettete sie ...

Sie hat alle Beine angewinkelt und die Flügel zusammen geklappt ...

Ich dachte sie ist gestorben ...

Ich nahm sie ins Haus und siehe da sie faltete Ihre Flügel wieder auseinander ...
aber die Beinchen sind bis auf das erste Paar noch angewinkelt.

Ich habe ein schlechtes Gefühl 

12:13
Die "__ Frühe Adonislibelle" hängt jetzt mal zum trocknen ab


----------



## Conny (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Hallo Helmut,

diese Dramen spielen sich bei uns am Teich auch ab 
Gestern nachmittag sind einige __ Libellen geflogen, d.h. sie konnten fressen und die Frühen Adonis auch Eier ablegen.
Aber nicht __ fliegen können heißt verhungern müssen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

12:47

Die "__ Frühe Adonislibelle" kraxelt herum

 

Das __ Vierfleck-Weibchen ist leider gestorben 

Leider das Leben kann sehr hart sein


----------



## Stadtkind (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Spannend - dramatisch - tolle Bilder


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

15:27

Sie hat den Halm gewechselt und versteckt sich vor mir

 

Es scheint im Moment wieder die Sonne bei 12,1°C und immer noch auflebenden Wind


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live-Ticker - Libellenschlupf*

Servus

Sorry für die lange Pause ...

Die "__ Frühe Adonislibelle" habe ich nach der letzten Nachschau nicht mehr gefunden ...

Sie ist wohl hoffentlich gesund davon geflogen.

Damit endet mein Live-Ticker und hoffe Euch hat es gefallen ...


----------

